# WANTED(FOUND):Jackson 2fun, Wavesport Fuse 48, or Wavesport EZG 50 or 42



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a Wavesport ZG 54 you can take a look at. I used it primarily as a teaching kayak. Its in good shape.

I'm in Highlands Ranch. 865-719-6754

Matt


----------



## FCez (Jul 13, 2006)

I have an EZG50 that I was thinking of selling, but haven't gotten around to posting. In Boulder. PM if interested.


----------

